# Calendar not syncing



## putney1477 (Aug 18, 2011)

Im coming from the fascinate. I got my charge on july 20th. Everything from july 23 and before is not in my calendar. I had my fassy from nov 2010 to july 2011. Why doesn't anything from before july 23 in my calendar?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisp304 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just a guess, but you may have been saving appointments and such to "my calendar" rather than "google calendar". (Just like contacts has "phone contacts" and "google contacts".) I always deactivate "my calendar" (under calendar settings) because I have made that mistake before. Of course if you're on a rom that includes AOSP calendar this is not a problem because "my calendar" is not even an option.


----------

